# NFG questions on first purchase of Colnago



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

Sorry for the usual new guy questions, but who better to ask. I have had a custom Holland for 17years and have a Litespeed Tuscany for a couple of months. But I have now gotten myself back into shape since last year and the "carrot" was a Colnago.
Reading everything I can and visiting lbs here in so cal I am confused. Go to a dealer he says " would not want to see you on carbon or alu" wants to sell me Merlin. go to another and he says Colnago are poor re: durability shows me a craked frame that was never built up, then praises steel Pinarello, no frames to see , then find out he is a Pin dealer. Called a socal Colnago dealer a ways from here. and he says between the Master Carbon and Dream and C50 the C50 is a "race bike" too stiff not for long rides, likes the Dream, says the master flexes. Talk to the Maestro guy he seems to disfavor the Dream in favor of the c50 and likes the Master. I am frugal but the money is not a problem. I would like a keeper like my Holland which has been the prize possesion, amoung lots of toys.
therefore input to the three frames mentioned. Master carbon (white) Dream b stay(black)
C-50 (proo2) I am 6' 195 like to time trial train and 50 milers. current frames 57c-c 57 tt

By the way I thought I was bad but you fellows are some serious toy junkies!!
love all the photos
best regards, comment if you please and thanks.


----------



## Gizmo (Mar 27, 2005)

*my .02*

I have three Colnagos: a.) Master Lite w 6K miles b.) CT1 w 5K miles and c.) C50 I built up last April now w 3.3K miles. I have ridden the STP (double century) on the CT1 and C50 and many centuries. This year I also rode the RAMROD (Ride Around MT Rainier one Day)on the C50. The C50 is a great bike for long rides -- comfortable, responsive, stable and climbs well.

Hands down the C50 is the most comfortable bike I have ridden. My own measure of comfort is the total time I can ride without having to take a break. I have ridden 3+ hours non-stop on the C50 where before it was stretch to ride 2+ hours on the CT1 or the Master Lite.


----------



## lpdjshaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Local shops didn't want to sell me a Colnago either*

I went in to two local So Cal shops that carried Colnago (one frame in stock) to purchase a C50 and both places basically tried to talk me out of the Colnago and sell me a "better" bike, some more expensive and some cheaper. In the end they both told me it would take awhile to get the bike and how crappy the warantee was, but if I really wanted one they would order it. I ended up buying from Mike at Maestro and couldn't be happier. I don't know if the local shops hate dealing with Trial-tir so much that they don't even want to sell the bikes or what but they didn't want to sell me a Conago, that's for sure. One of the main reasons I ended up wanting the C50 was because eveyone I talked to that had one (or a C40) and most of the stuff I read seamed to suggest it was a pretty indestructable frame/fork.
I'm not bagging on either of these shops either. I've had good experiences with both, that's why I went to them to begin with.
Anyways, enjoy which ever bike you get.


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

lpdjshaw,
I assume you're in S.D. being a charger fan, I live in Point Loma, did you get only a frame from the UK and build it yourself? I have a price from Maestro that is door to door . what was your experience and time until you got it. 

by way I am a long time STeeler fan.


----------



## ColnagoDream (Aug 6, 2004)

*Colnago*

Here is your answer. The lbs' are trying to sell you something different because of the limited profit margin thanks to Trialtir. Other brands will make the LBS more money. I have ridden everything and I can tell you this; Colnagos are best built bikes in the world. They are all VERY durable and will last longer than you will. I have a C50, CT1, and a Dream Plus. The C50 is the best. It is very comfortable and stiff and is everything you can imagine in a frame. The CT1 is also an exceptional ride; stiff and compliant. The Dream is comfortable for an aluminum frame, but I only race on mine. I do not have the carbon stays on my Dream, but they really do not make that much of a difference. I recommend the C50! You will be happy with that, but your friends might be a little jealous!


----------



## jnwarner0 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Just ordered Mine C-50*

I looked at all of the bikes and decided on the c-50. I went to the Colnago web site and called evry dealer and visited we pages. I then paid for a fit (colnagos are a little different when it comes to sizing) The serotta fit bit seemed pretty good at dialing in all my measurements. After that I eneded up getting the best deal from C-bike (chicago bikes) in illinois. They were Great. I eneded up choosing a 2004 new model(iliked thepaint scheme better) the frame with fork was 3000.00, but I could have got a 2006 for 3550.00. With all the components, I chose Shimano it works best for me, The bike was $6125.00. This was with Ksyrium ES wheels( and their extended no Q's asked wo year warranty for the wheels through Mavic an extra 80 bones). The colnago Carbon seat post. Fizik arione saddle, deda newton bar and stem. This price included assembly and shipping insurance. Great price!! And if you live in California No sales tax!! Any way I spent many hours Doing the research and it came down to this place and Maestro(sp). I chose C-bike just because I knew for sure what my price would be no worries about duty tax. If I had wanted Campy Record with carbon crank it would have been about 150.oo extra dollars. They had a great selection on frames in stock. I also called Trialtir to ask them about buying through the mail/internet. They stated their were only four US dealers they would back with selling frames on E-bay. RA cycles, C-bike, Wrench Science and can't remember the other one. Anyway This is what I found in my many hours of research. Now, for all of you who love Campy, I know it looks better and many of you feel it works better but for me it works and this is MY dream bike so please don't rip me for me shimano choice or my wheels, I have already gone into great discussion on why I chose what I did in previous posts. Thanks again And I hope this helps.


----------



## KATZRKOL (Mar 4, 2004)

*Yes!*



Gizmo said:


> Hands down the C50 is the most comfortable bike I have ridden. My own measure of comfort is the total time I can ride without having to take a break. I have ridden 3+ hours non-stop on the C50 where before it was stretch to ride 2+ hours on the CT1 or the Master Lite.


I don't race anymore, but do lots of 3-4.5 rides on my C50. It's the best bike I've had, and I have had (have) lots of high-end (>2K) frames. I don't even ride my Wilier Izoard after getting my C50 a year and half ago. It's a bike to grow old with, as I still feel like it's the first week I bought it!


----------



## Hillen (May 13, 2005)

Well, you've asked the preacher to preach to the choir, and that's what we're doing, I guess. 

I have a 2004 Dream Plus B-Stay. I've put maybe 8500 miles on it since 9-2004, and I love it. I'm in NH, so plenty of unplanned diversions on unpaved roads. Plenty of racing. Two centuries. Plenty or rides in the 80-100 range. I stripped and rebuilt the bike from the frame up at the end of last season in order to get all the maintenance done right. No cracks, no degradation that I could see, and only a little bit of oxidation (?) reactions in the BB shell (the drain hole had been covered up by the cable guide, unbeknownst to me, and sweat and other crap had been sitting in the B shell too long – I drilled a new hole, now it drains very nicely). 

I’ve loved my experience on this bike. In fact, I loved the whole experience so much, I convinced myself I needed a carbon bike for longer rides (my “tender parts” get pretty beat up on this bike on fast paced rides over 60 miles or so). I test rode the Trek Madone, Kuota Kahn, Cyfac Tigre, Willier DeLuxe, Fondriest TopCarbon, and not a single one came close to the over all experience of my Dream. (Admittedly, I’m used to the Dream, alu rides differently from carbon by design, my test rides weren’t all that long, etc., but the differences were immediately noticeable.) As a result, I’ve ordered a new C50 from Maestro (should be here soon – fingers crossed), and I can’t wait. Also, you can take it for what it’s worth, but I recently helped a buddy through his selection process. For him it came down to the Orbea (either the Orca or the new lighter version), the Scott CR1 or the C50. Based on his test rides, he was very clear that the C50 was head and shoulders above the others in terms of ride quality, stiffness, responsiveness, handling, over all package – Oh, and price.

To the extent quality, durability, etc. are issues for you, I’d surf old posts in this forum and the forums (fora?) for the other frames you’re considering. My belief is that you’ll find relatively fewer complaints about frame defects for Colnagos than most other brands. And most of the complains on Colnagos end up centering on one of two things: (i) problems caused by incompetence in the build-up (e.g., see recent post about head tube crack caused by poorly pressed headset), and (ii) crappy warranty support through Trialtir. Or both!

Good luck.


----------



## lpdjshaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Ciclisto,
I was lucky in the fact that Mike (Maestro) had the color and size frame I wanted in stock. At the time the dollar wasn't too bad compared to the pound so I got the components too along with frame, fork and seatpost. I had sent him over a King hs and he installed that and the bottom bracket for free (reamed and faced the ht and chased the threads on the bb). I got the wheels, bar/stem and seat over here and put it together myself. I don't remember the exact time but I think it was about 10 days after he recieved my payment. Nothing but praise for the way the whole deal went down, however be prepared to pay $100 plus for duty depending on what you get from him. Sounds like it's pretty hit and miss but there is that possibility.
I geuss I can't bag on you about being a Steeler fan as they are going to the SB and the Chargers are contemplating next year. I was at that MNF game and that hurt.
Enjoy your new ride!


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks for all the input, I decided to go with the C50 in black/yellow Pro2, your help was essential in my decision, you only live once, this is no dress rehersal.
thanks again, ........................................Go>>>>>>>>>>>STEELERS!!!!!!!!!!!()-----------I_I
I


----------



## velocipede (Feb 10, 2005)

lpdjshaw said:


> I went in to two local So Cal shops that carried Colnago (one frame in stock) to purchase a C50 and both places basically tried to talk me out of the Colnago and sell me a "better" bike, some more expensive and some cheaper. In the end they both told me it would take awhile to get the bike and how crappy the warantee was, but if I really wanted one they would order it. I ended up buying from Mike at Maestro and couldn't be happier. I don't know if the local shops hate dealing with Trial-tir so much that they don't even want to sell the bikes or what but they didn't want to sell me a Conago, that's for sure. One of the main reasons I ended up wanting the C50 was because eveyone I talked to that had one (or a C40) and most of the stuff I read seamed to suggest it was a pretty indestructable frame/fork.
> I'm not bagging on either of these shops either. I've had good experiences with both, that's why I went to them to begin with.
> Anyways, enjoy which ever bike you get.


When you bring it in for service (assuming you will at somepoint) I'll bet they wish they were a little more helpful in setting you up with the bike that YOU wanted.


----------



## edmundjaques (Dec 29, 2005)

Gizmo said:


> I have three Colnagos: a.) Master Lite w 6K miles b.) CT1 w 5K miles and c.) C50 I built up last April now w 3.3K miles. I have ridden the STP (double century) on the CT1 and C50 and many centuries. This year I also rode the RAMROD (Ride Around MT Rainier one Day)on the C50. The C50 is a great bike for long rides -- comfortable, responsive, stable and climbs well.
> 
> Hands down the C50 is the most comfortable bike I have ridden. My own measure of comfort is the total time I can ride without having to take a break. I have ridden 3+ hours non-stop on the C50 where before it was stretch to ride 2+ hours on the CT1 or the Master Lite.


 Yes: I agree entirely. I don't wish to get into some sort of competition but I've got even more Colnagos, which include C50 and MXL. Both of these are superb but the C50 is the most amazing all rounder possible - comfortable ++. Get the sizing right and then forget about buying anything else. If money is a problem - go for a MXL with good components. You will have a problem getting your smile into your bikeshed after a ride on either.


----------



## colnrly (Oct 12, 2005)

*It's FNG not NFG*

-Happy trails.


----------



## colnrly (Oct 12, 2005)

*Colnago steel rules!*

I bought a Colnago Classic after 10 years of second hand Bianchis. I use it for everything-time trials, commuting, riding to the coffee shop etc in addition to real rides of up to about 50 miles. It sprints great too-I feel no flex. I'm no shop expert, just a regular rider who can only afford one bike. I love the Colnago, it feels like you don't even have to steer it, you just look where you want to go and it goes there. .

If you are in NOrthern California check out Bici Bike in San Jose.


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

thanks again, looking at gvh as source.


----------

